# Can someone give me info on a 1981 Datsun b210...



## MayhembB (Oct 11, 2009)

Im looking at one for sale for $600 
id like to know whats available for it, what i can do to it... what are the specs for it...

this is it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Not to be too technical but the last year for a B210 was 78, 79 and up was just a 210. Whats the body style? sedan, coupe, wagon?? (couldnt open the pic)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

MayhembB said:


> Im looking at one for sale for $600
> id like to know whats available for it, what i can do to it... what are the specs for it...
> 
> this is it


The link doesn't work. As to what you can do to it, the sky's the limit!


----------

